# Flour sack towels



## NancyNGA (Jul 16, 2016)

Do you get annoyed at kitchen towels that won't dry things?  I've tried so many different ones over the years and all of them seem to almost _repel_ water, even the 100% cotton ones.

These are from Walmart.  Forget how much they cost, but very reasonable.  They absolutely suck up water.   Sad thing is they are ONLY in WHITE!  They are really thin, a lot like the red shop rags they have at the Dollar stores. 



I just use them for the stuff that can't be put in the dishwasher, like my old Revere Ware pots & pans, skillets, and don't want them in a drainer on the counter.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 16, 2016)

I agree Nancy, towels aren't what they use to be. I did read that towels will absorb more if you don't use the softener sheets in your dryer or add softener to the water. They say it repels water. I have not tried this. Every time I do the wash,I forget and throw a sheet in my dryer. I am going to make a note and put it by my dryer and test it out for myself.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 16, 2016)

Most of my kitchen towels are terry cloth, they absorb pretty well.  I have a couple of older ones that are plain cotton, never tried the flour sack ones.  Wouldn't really want a white towel either.  Ruth, I'm hooked on using the dryer sheets, don't think I'd ever give them up.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 16, 2016)

In the winter if I don't use dryer sheets, I have to peel the clothes apart one by one, and get shocked in the meantime with static electricity.  I do laundry in the basement and the humidity is very low down there in winter.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jul 17, 2016)

It's true about absorption and fabric softener.   A couple of years ago bought some dryer balls through Amazon and really like them.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jul 18, 2016)

Believe it or not, I have three very large towels that were made from flour sacks right after the war. Yeah, that war. WWII. They were given to me by a family friend. She lent them out to her church once years ago and embroidered her initials on a corner of each one to make sure they were returned to her. When she moved to assisted living in 1992, she gave them to me.

If remember correctly, the fabric in flour sacks was muslin, and it wears like iron. I still use them every day.


----------



## Carla (Jul 27, 2016)

I like the tightly-woven cotton towels, I think similar to those. I have found them in Home Goods, they're larger than most kitchen towels and really absorb well.


----------

